
JavaScript Grid Component: Look for Investors - miketat
 I have 4 years old product.  
It is JavaScript Grid library for Enterprise.  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fancygrid.com  
It has clients in 25 countries.  
It is used by Fortune 500, banks, government orgs, medical companies, retail, tech, fintech startups, manufactures and others.  
The most famous clients are: Intel, SanDisk, P&amp;G, BMW, Kia, AirBus.<p>I am looking for investors.
======
dang
This isn't a place where a looking-for-investors post will do well. But you
should post your project as a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show). See
the guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
Email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you want some advice about how best to do
this.

